# Canon U.S.A. Selected By City Of Arlington To Outfit Largest Esports Stadium In United States



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 23, 2019)

> MELVILLE, NY, January 23, 2019 – Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced that its state-of-the-art broadcast lenses will be capturing the action at Esports Stadium Arlington in Arlington, Texas—the country’s largest esports stadium. To outfit the stadium’s 4K UHD broadcast cameras, the City of Arlington purchased three Canon UHD-DIGISUPER 66 4K UHD field box lenses, four CJ24ex7.5B 4K UHD telephoto zoom lenses, and one CJ14ex4.3B 4K UHD wide angle zoom lens.
> 
> Located in the heart of Arlington’s Entertainment District, Esports Stadium Arlington is a $10 million, 100,000 square-foot facility built to serve the unique and technologically advanced demands of the esports industry. Designed by award-winning architectural firm Populous and brought to life with build partner Shawmut Design and Construction, the stadium features a competition space with a built-in 85 foot-long, LED wall accompanied by an immersive sound and theatrical lighting system...



Continue reading...


----------

